# ~medieval Torture Chair Build~



## Koffinkid (Sep 21, 2012)

While I was deciding what prop to build for Halloween this year, I thought why not build a Torture Chair. 
The chair is built with 2x1, 2x4, 2x6, 2x 10, and 3/4" Dowels 

2x4's make up the frame of the chair








2x1's make up the seat 
















2x6's were used for the arm rests. The chair is almost done time for little details








A 2x4 was cut to a 1/8" thick and brad nailed down








2x6's were also used for the side pieces








I found a couple of old Dumbells with a course thread to give it a cool look 








The chair is done! Time for the SPIKES!!!!








For the spikes I used 3/4" dowels. I made a jig using a belt sander and a 2x4 with a 30 degree angle to sharpen the dowels








This is the time consuming part. 
















Back of the chair DONE!








It's looking like a torture chair!








The shoulder pieces were cut from a 2x10








That's a lot of spikes








I add some hinges to the shoulder pieces.








My 5 foot skeleton fits perfect!!
















I added leather belt restraints to the arms of the chair.
















please leave comments!

Thanks for checking out my post! 

 HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably too late to paint or finish it this year. But for next year you should finish it to look like it's been around for many years. Metalic in color with visible rust.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

i agree grim need to look like old rusted metal chair


----------



## Koffinkid (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I agree it needs an old paint job.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn....that is very pokie.....nice job!


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

that looks great!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

That's incredible!!! Love it!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! I love the torture chair. That must have taken forever to make all those little spikes.


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

This is amazing. I want one in my living room.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn nice chair! How many man hours? Whats the weight? It rocks!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice! Seems like you spent alot of time and effort on it great job!!


----------



## Koffinkid (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd say it took about 50 hours give or take, the majority of the time was spent making the 500+ spikes. I'd say its about 60LBS.


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweet chair!! Awesome work man!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

freaking awsome and i hate to be the one that sits in it lol damn indeed very awsome and i agree with everyone else it needs to "look" old not newly lol again fangtastic job!!!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking prop.looks like it will out live us all, lol... built to last.it will look great once it's had it's paint job.looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Great job! I don't envy you on the time it took to make the spikes!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful workmanship. And it certainly looks like something from medieval times - not exactly the good ol' days.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

That is freakin off the hook cool! You have some mad carpentry skills. I agree that aging it would would send it over the top. Really nice work.


----------



## froec (Nov 6, 2012)

That chair is badass wish I had the talent to build one lol


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking through a book on Rothenburg, Germany - a beautiful medieval town on the "Romantic Road" - and saw a picture of your chair in their crime and punishment section. This is a picture of it I found online:
http://www.cs.hmc.edu/~geoff/advent.../reductions/P2005.01.05-14.16.42-4519.01.html

Called a "confession chair", I hadn't seen this form of medieval torture device and thought you'd created this out of your imagination. They certainly seemed to have been very creative in their cruelty back in the medieval days.


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

That's some incredible craftsmanship there. I recently bought a book about medieval torture devices. It's great stuff for Halloween prop inspiration.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

That design is ****in' fantastic. HOW are you such a good carpenter? Do you build your own furniture?!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Kudos on having the patience and focus (two things I lack) to make all those pointy thingies....great prop!!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

very awesome!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Duh..duh..duh.damn!!!!!Epic build, wood working skills are top notch, I want that!!! Congrats on an awesome build. What's next, an Iron Maiden? A pendulum, that contraption where they stretch you? Would be awesome if you had your own torture chamber.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

One word.....OUCH! And when you paint it, it definitely needs blood stains from previous victims.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Fantastic job, very sinister device for sure!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Stunning!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

I am in awe...
HM


----------



## -neXus- (Jul 13, 2012)

That's awesome! May I ask how you made the jig for making the spikes?


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

What an Amazing build. such high quality. Great project to copy, but just haven't got the skills


----------

